# Elders and Oils



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 20, 2018)

So, for you elders, I thought of a way you can have a common hobby with your wives. You know how James talked about annointing the sick with oil? You can use essential oils. She would probably feel honored that you are sharing in her hobby. Now, whether the oil works or not, that's a different story - ha. Although our son just had a fever and using the oils every half hour did tend to keep it low.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jun 20, 2018)

Essential oils....either you love em or hate em.


----------



## Herald (Jun 21, 2018)

I prefer olive oil for salads and canola oil for cooking. That's about as essential as it gets for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## sc_q_jayce (Jun 21, 2018)

Sesame oil and other high smoking point oils are essential to a proper stir-fry.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jun 21, 2018)

Coconut oil is a surprisingly delicious (and healthy) alternative. When you're kind of locked in to eating meals cooked with oil 2-3 times a day, you think about these things  (the dancing banana is for you Edward).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 21, 2018)

Can you use a diffuser??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 21, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Can you use a diffuser??


Ha!


----------



## Cedarbay (Jun 21, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Can you use a diffuser??


Absolutely _essential_! The guys love the variety of scents and we use it year round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 21, 2018)

Indeed. I have taken to diffusers over the high priced, scented, Yankee Candles™ for the hotter months. Candles are fine in the winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Jun 21, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Indeed. I have taken to diffusers over the high priced, scented, Yankee Candles™ for the hotter months. Candles are fine in the winter.


Greetings and blessings, Patrick. We love citrus oils during the summer. Some candles have nasty chemical outgassing, too. I stick to bee's wax.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Jun 21, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> So, for you elders, I thought of a way you can have a common hobby with your wives. You know how James talked about annointing the sick with oil? You can use essential oils. She would probably feel honored that you are sharing in her hobby. Now, whether the oil works or not, that's a different story - ha. Although our son just had a fever and using the oils every half hour did tend to keep it low.


So good to hear that your son responded well to an oil. As an elder (over 60 club ), we have enjoyed essential oils for many years.

_Is blessing with oil a common practice among Reformed?_


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 21, 2018)

I have tried to find good smelling essential oils for my diffuser that are not out of this world expensive, but all the ones I have bought stink lol. If anyone here knows of a good online store to get some and which ones smell good, can you give me a link?


----------



## Cedarbay (Jun 21, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> I have tried to find good smelling essential oils for my diffuser that are not out of this world expensive, but all the ones I have bought stink lol. If anyone here knows of a good online store to get some and which ones smell good, can you give me a link?


Hi Sarah. I love this company. You could call the number and ask for a local retailer, or order from website. Each product has a description and price so you can see what you like and what is affordable. Enjoy!

https://wyndmerenaturals.com/collections/pure-essential-oils-a-c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 21, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> Hi Sarah. I love this company. You could call the number and ask for a local retailer, or order from website. Each product has a description and price so you can see what you like and what is affordable. Enjoy!
> 
> https://wyndmerenaturals.com/collections/pure-essential-oils-a-c



Do you have a favorite? The type of smells that I enjoy are "fresh, light" smells. Nothing perfumy, something of nature. I would just love it if they could reproduce the smell of rain! Anyway, knowing my likes do you have a suggestion for me?


----------



## Cedarbay (Jun 21, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> Do you have a favorite? The type of smells that I enjoy are "fresh, light" smells. Nothing perfumy, something of nature. I would just love it if they could reproduce the smell of rain! Anyway, knowing my likes do you have a suggestion for me?


I think anything in the citrus family, lemon, grapefruit, orange. The mints are light and refreshing. Perhaps sage or thyme for a more earthy smell. Tea tree is good all year round.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 21, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> I think anything in the citrus family, lemon, grapefruit, orange. The mints are light and refreshing. Perhaps sage or thyme for a more earthy smell.



I'll take you up on the citrus family or even mint, but other herbal smells I find too strong. I do like the smell of some flowers but some just don't smell like the true flower. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Cedarbay (Jun 21, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> I'll take you up on the citrus family or even mint, but other herbal smells I find too strong. I do like the smell of some flowers but some just don't smell like the true flower. Thanks for the suggestions.


You are so welcome, and I am excited to hear how you like what you pick. I never order a flower scent anymore either. Once tried Rose and it was awful. Bless you, and your Mom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 21, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> Is blessing with oil a common practice among Reformed?


I'm not too sure. None of the pastors I know in the reformed world anoint the sick with oil. I was told that it was symbolic and there's not an actual need for oil.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 22, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> I have tried to find good smelling essential oils for my diffuser that are not out of this world expensive, but all the ones I have bought stink lol. If anyone here knows of a good online store to get some and which ones smell good, can you give me a link?



I have enjoyed the smell of doTerra's "Balance" blend and Young Living's "Peace and Calm" and "Valor" blends. Frankincense is not cheap, but it is an amazing smell.

https://www.doterra.com/US/en/p/balance-grounding-blend-oil

https://www.youngliving.com/en_US/products/peace-calming-essential-oil

https://www.youngliving.com/en_US/products/valor-essential-oil

https://www.doterra.com/US/en/p/doterra-frankincense-touch-blend-oil

Sadly, I don't think anyone has made a good heliotrope essential oil, but the smell of the flowers is wonderful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 22, 2018)

py3ak said:


> I have enjoyed the smell of doTerra's "Balance" blend and Young Living's "Peace and Calm" and "Valor" blends. Frankincense is not cheap, but it is an amazing smell.
> 
> https://www.doterra.com/US/en/p/balance-grounding-blend-oil
> 
> ...



can you describe each smell? are they strong, light, smell like....?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't like smells that are too sharp or overpowering. These I found mild enough to be delicious. The "Balance" is a bit more earthy, maybe, and probably the most complicated smell on the list. The "Valor" is stronger than the others, and you wouldn't want too much of it. I don't know how to describe frankincense -- there's nothing at all like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 22, 2018)

py3ak said:


> I don't like smells that are too sharp or overpowering. These I found mild enough to be delicious. The "Balance" is a bit more earthy, maybe, and probably the most complicated smell on the list. The "Valor" is stronger than the others, and you wouldn't want too much of it. I don't know how to describe frankincense -- there's nothing at all like it.


We used frankincense and peppermint for the fever.


----------

